# also...



## Aggie08 (Apr 24, 2005)

Check this out! Cool stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

wow pretty cool, shame i have no idea what they're saying........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Neat idea.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 1, 2005)

The last airshow I was at (Moffett Field) featured a drag race between a Dodge Viper with 500 horsepower and an F-18 Hornet.

The Hornet edged out the Viper near the end and blasted into the sky with full afterburners at a high angle. The ground shook. It literally gave me goosebumps. Awesome.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 1, 2005)

On Top Gear once, they raced a Saab Viggen against a Saab saloon
Guess who came out on top?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

No they raced a Harrier against the Saab... 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Did the Saab do a vertical takeoff?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

If it did there would be some serious questions to answer about the laws of physics


----------



## Aggie08 (May 2, 2005)

I know that in the magazine Motor Trend (you Europeans don't get it) they put a Viper, a Corvette and a Mustang I think against F/A-18's, just as sort of cool story. There are plenty of cars out there who could destroy a fighter in the 1/4 mile but this was more for some cool pictures. And cool they were. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

yes but after the quarter mile i'd have to give the advantage to the plane, unless the plane doesn't move at all, simply sits at the start, and destroys the car with a missile......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> I know that in the magazine Motor Trend (you Europeans don't get it) they put a Viper, a Corvette and a Mustang I think against F/A-18's, just as sort of cool story. There are plenty of cars out there who could destroy a fighter in the 1/4 mile but this was more for some cool pictures. And cool they were. 8)



Top Gear magazine done that with the same three cars at the Top Gun training school


----------



## Aggie08 (May 2, 2005)

man how cool would that be, some of the fastest machines in the world all playing together...


----------

